# Flüssigkeitskühlung um/unter Gefrierpunkt



## Chalkor (9. November 2011)

*Flüssigkeitskühlung um/unter Gefrierpunkt*

Hallo,
ich suche für ein Projekt (nein,kein PC) eine Wasserkühlung, um 2 Peltierelemente mit zusammen etwa 120W Heizleistung auf oder besser noch unter den Gefrierpunkt zu kühlen.
Kondensatbildung, Abwärme des Kühlsystems an sich und Stromverbrauch spielen hierbei keine Rolle.
Ich bin dabei auf diverse Water chiller gestoßen, die jedoch alle außerhalb des Gehäuses stehen und dementsprechend ungünstig sind. Einzig der Swiftech MCW-CHILL 452 kam mir als integrierte Möglichkeit unter, jedoch fand ich dafür keine Bezugsquelle.
Da ich mich bisher nicht viel mit Wasserkühlung beschäftigt habe hoffe ich, dass ich hier vielleicht den ein oder anderen Tip bekomme was Module und oder Bezugsquellen dafür anbelangt.
Danke.

Chalkor
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=+2][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Cuddleman (9. November 2011)

*AW: Flüssigkeitskühlung um/unter Gefrierpunkt*

Nur nicht den, den du suchst!

Der wird wohl nicht mehr gehandelt/hergestellt.

Aber eine andere Lösung.

MCW6500-775T - Rouchon Industries Inc., dba Swiftech - PC Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit

Swiftech MCW6500-T Thermoelectric 775 CPU block [MCW6500-T] from TheCoolingShop.com TheCoolingShop.com - PC Water Cooling, Computer Air cooling and PC Modding Specialists

Sicherlich lesenswert!

Swiftech MCW6500-T TEC (Peltier) Assisted Water Block - Overclockers Club


----------



## Chalkor (9. November 2011)

*AW: Flüssigkeitskühlung um/unter Gefrierpunkt*

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort.
Die Variante klingt gar nicht übel, ist allerdings etwas zu groß, da die zu kühlende Fläche etwa 20x20 ist und ich an der Stelle maximal 40x40 Kühlkörper verbauen kann.
Daher wäre es für mich am günstigsten direkt im Kühlkreislauf sehr niedrige Temperaturen zu erreichen und dann kleine Kühlkörper nutzen zu können, wie sie für MB-Komponenten zu finden sind.
Gibt es denn momentan keine einzelnen Kompressor/Chiller-Lösungen mehr statt der gehäusegebundenen von Thermaltake und Asetek?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2011)

*AW: Flüssigkeitskühlung um/unter Gefrierpunkt*

Was suchst du jetzt eigentlich genau?
Ein externer Chiller ist falsch, aber eine interne Kompressorkühlung passt auch nicht


----------



## Chalkor (9. November 2011)

*AW: Flüssigkeitskühlung um/unter Gefrierpunkt*

Doch, ein interner Kompressor passt. Das gezeigte war aber ein mit einem Peltierelement unterstützter Wasserkühlkörper, wenn ich mich nicht arg verlesen hab. Und der ist leider nicht ganz das, was ich suche.
Einen externen Chiller könnte ich nutzen, will ich aber nicht, da das letztlich bei Transport, Anwendung etc. immer wieder Nachteile bringt.
Prinzipiell ist in dem Gehäuse Platz genug, nur eben an der Stelle, wo  gekühlt werden muss ist es recht beengt, daher der Bedarf an einer  Wasserkühlung, da es recht einfach ist die entsprechenden Kühlkörper  fertigen zu lassen, sobald die geeignete Kühlmittelversorgung gefunden  ist.
Was genau ich suche ist also eine in ein Gehäuse integrierbare Kühlmöglichkeit, die es mir ermöglicht Kühlflüssigkeit mit <=0°C an eine schwer erreichbare Stelle zu bringen, bzw. die Kühlflüssigkeit erst mal auf diese Temperatur zu bringen.
Im Prinzip so etwas wie die erwähnten Kompressorkühlsysteme oder auch die externen Chiller tun, nur eben intern und ohne Gehäusebindung.


----------



## der8auer (9. November 2011)

*AW: Flüssigkeitskühlung um/unter Gefrierpunkt*

Sowas gibt es nicht fertig zu kaufen. Müsstest du dir anfertigen lassen.

z.B. von LittleDevil (LD Cooling Computer Cases - LD Cooling Computer Cases) oder bei deutschen KoKü-Bauern (extremecooling)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2011)

*AW: Flüssigkeitskühlung um/unter Gefrierpunkt*



Chalkor schrieb:


> Doch, ein interner Kompressor passt.



Was spricht denn dann gegen ein Vapochill-Gehäuse? Auf die CPU-Coldplate solltest du sehr einfach einen CPU-Wasserkühler kopfüber montieren können und durch den kannst du dann dein Kühlmittel runterkühlen, ohne auf Sonderanfertigungen zurückgreifen zu müssen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (9. November 2011)

*AW: Flüssigkeitskühlung um/unter Gefrierpunkt*

Was willst du eigentlich machen? Ich vermute mal, du willst irgendwas tiefkühlen (Sensor?). Der Swiftech MCW-CHILL 452 scheint ja ein Peltierchiller zu sein (kannst du auch "recht" einfach nachbauen: zu kühlender Kreislauf --> CPU-Wasserkühler : Wärmeleitpaste : Peltierelement : Wärmeleitpaste : CPU-Wasserkühler --> wärmeabführender Kreislauf). Du müsstest aber warscheinlich den Aufbau mehrfach ausführen, da ein einzellnes Hochleistungspeltier recht teuer sein dürfte, die zu erwartende Wärmeabgabe auf der warmen Seite sehr hoch wäre (erhöhte Übergangsverluste) und auch die Stromversorgung eines solchen Elementes nicht ganz so einfach ist (z.B. 25A 32V). Eine geeignetes Netzteil sollte da für 12V bzw.: 24V Typen leichter und billiger zu besorgen sein. Dabei treten aber wieder die bekannten Probleme einer mehrstufigen Peltierkühlung für größere Leistungen auf, besonders kritisch dürfte die zu erwartende Verlustleistung der 2. Stufe ausfallen. um deine 120W bei 30K Temperaturdifferenz über die 2. Peltierstufe zu kühlen müsste diese also 240W Kälteleistung besitzen und würden dabei 480W elektrisch aufnehmen. Ausgehend von 20°C Raumtemperatur müsstest du dann 600W am 2. Kühglkreislauf bei einer Temperaturdifferenz kleiner 10K abführen (wohlgemerkt zur warmen seite der Peltiere der 2. Stufe). Das sollte mit einem mit 9 Lüftern bestückten Mora / Nova möglich sein, wobei für den Nova dann aber die Lüfter wohl schon schneller drehen müssten. Mit den 9*140er Versionen dürfte das Ergebnis nochmal etwas besser werden.
Nur im Prinzip kannst du da auch einen externen Chiller verwenden, denn die Abwärme muss so oder so über einen relativ großen Radiator abgegeben werden, oder sollen in der Konstruktion möglicht wenig mechanische Elemente vorhanden sein? Für einen Chiller würde aber auch sprechen, das diese z.B.: -30°C für die Kühlung der Peltierewlemente bereitstellen können, dabei aber durch die Verwendund von Kompressionskältemaschinen keine exorbitanten Stromverbräuche erzeugen. Wenn es etwas Fertiges sein soll, kannst du ja einen Heilea Ulta Titan Durchlaufkühler (z.B.: bei Auatuning) mit entsprechender Kälteleistung verwenden, standartmäßig kann man die bis auf 4°C einstellen, beim Abklemmen vom Termostat würde das dann auch etwas in den Minusbereich noch rein gehen.
Bei derartigen Aufbauten ist dann aber auch auf die entsprechenden Dinge wie Frostschutz, Pumpenproplematik, Isolation (nicht nur um Kondenswasser zu vermeiden, sondern auch um unnötige Verschwendung der aufgebrachten Kälteleistung zu vermeiden), bei Kompressionskältemaschinen dann auch entsprechende Pufferspeicher / Auslegung auf Dauerlauf usw. zu achten.

EDIT: war zu langsam

Wie groß ist denn das Gehäuse (falls es kein PC-Gehäuse sein sollte), und wass soll grob mit dem Gerät gemacht werden? Im günstgsten Fall könntest du ja auch einfach einen Chiller in das Gehäuse einbauen (bei entsrechender Luftzufuhr). Was für Umgebungstemperaturen sind zu erwarten (also nur normale Umgebung mit vielleicht maximal 30°C oder soll das Gerät auch für höhere Temperaturen einsatzfähig sein)?


----------



## Chalkor (10. November 2011)

*AW: Flüssigkeitskühlung um/unter Gefrierpunkt*

Erstmal danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Die Hailea Ultra Titan hatte ich mir schon angeschaut und prinzipiell spricht dagegen nur, das sie extern sind. Sollte ich keine interne Lösung finden werden es die wohl werden.
Den genauen Aufbau kann ich leider nicht verraten aber soviel geht:
Es handelt sich in der Tat um ein Sensorsystem. Die Messeinrichtung an sich wird mit kleinen Peltierelementen gekühlt und soll mindestens -20°C erreichen.
Da es für solche Temperaturen konstruiert ist, sind Kondensation, Frost und Umgebungseinflüsse kein Thema, das ist alles bereits vorgesehen.  Da die im System verbauten, relativ kleinen Peltierelemente nur eine Temperaturdifferenz von 20-30K zwischen den Platten schaffen muss nun deren Warmseite auf unter 0°C gekühlt werden. Dabei herrschen im umgebenden Gehäuse aufgrund der verbauten Elektronik etwa 30°C. Die Umgebung des Gehäuses wird auch erstmal mit normaler Raumtemperatur angenommen.
Das Gehäuse selbst ist ein HTC-Gehäuse (momentan Origenae S16T, es kann aber auch ein größeres werden) mit integriertem Touchscreen um das Gerät bedienbar zu gestalten, von dieser Gehäuseart soll auch möglichst nicht abgewichen werden, wodurch die ganzen Tower-Gehäuse mit integriertem Kompressor rausfallen.
Allerdings habe ich schon überlegt im Notfall den Kompressor eines solchen Gehäuses auszubauen und dann für die Kühlung zu nutzen. Hat schon einer versucht den CPU-Kühler abzubauen und an die Schläuche einen Kühlkreislauf für mehrere Wärmequellen anzuschließen?
Selber bauen ist im Prinzip möglich und die Peltiers sind preislich auch noch im Rahmen, da das Messsystem allerdings letztlich industriell eingesetzt werden soll ist das maximal für Testzwecke sinnvoll und muss später eh durch auf dem Markt verfügbare Lösungen ersetzt werden, die vielleicht ein wenig anzupassen, aber nicht komplett von Grund auf zu basteln sind.
Aus diesem Grund hadere ich ja auch mit dem Einsatz externer Lösungen, da die Verschlauchungen dann letztlich wieder erhöhten Wartungsaufwand, Fehleranfälligkeit und verringerte Nutzbarkeit bedeuten.
Die Stromversorgung wird momentan durch ein PC-Netzteil gewährleistet, da die ganze Regelelektronik auf 12V ausgelegt ist und gleichzeitig der Touchscreen, Lüfter und LEDs mit den 3,3 und 5V-Anschlüssen problemlos zu versorgen sind.
Daher wären Lösungen für 12 oder 230V ideal.
Da die Elektronik eh mit Luft gekühlt wird, brauch ich mir um zusätzliche mechanische Elemente keinen Kopf zu machen, weitere Lüfter auch in größerer Anzahl sind also maximal ein Platzproblem.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Bei derartigen Aufbauten ist dann  aber auch auf die entsprechenden Dinge wie Frostschutz,  Pumpenproplematik, Isolation (nicht nur um Kondenswasser zu vermeiden,  sondern auch um unnötige Verschwendung der aufgebrachten Kälteleistung  zu vermeiden), bei Kompressionskältemaschinen dann auch entsprechende  Pufferspeicher / Auslegung auf Dauerlauf usw. zu achten.


Frostschutz ist klar, die Isolation lässt sich, da sie eh für das System gebraucht wird, mit den gegebenen Mitteln einfach und schnell herstellen.
Die Pufferspeicher sind ein guter Einwand, mit denen hab ich mich noch nicht befasst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf die CPU-Coldplate solltest du sehr einfach einen  CPU-Wasserkühler kopfüber montieren können und durch den kannst du dann  dein Kühlmittel runterkühlen, ohne auf Sonderanfertigungen zurückgreifen  zu müssen.


Dann bräuchte ich 2 Kreisläufe und ich fürchte, dass dabei zu wenig Wärme übertragen/abgeführt wird. Allerdings ließe sich das Peltier gut regeln...ich denk nochmal drüber nach ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2011)

*AW: Flüssigkeitskühlung um/unter Gefrierpunkt*



Chalkor schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich schon überlegt im Notfall den Kompressor eines solchen Gehäuses auszubauen und dann für die Kühlung zu nutzen.



Solche Systeme sollten keine Großserienprodukte sein. Kannst ja, parallel zu obengenannten Kompressor-Bastlern, mal anfragen, was dich die Kompressoreinheit ohne Gehäuse kosten würde.



> Hat schon einer versucht den CPU-Kühler abzubauen und an die Schläuche einen Kühlkreislauf für mehrere Wärmequellen anzuschließen?
> ...
> Dann bräuchte ich 2 Kreisläufe und ich fürchte, dass dabei zu wenig Wärme übertragen/abgeführt wird. Allerdings ließe sich das Peltier gut regeln...ich denk nochmal drüber nach ^^


 
Äh: Die Funktion einer Kompressorkühlung ist schon klar, oder?
Das Kühlmittel wird verdichtet, dann bis zur Kondensation abgekühlt und flüssig durch den einen Schlauch zum "CPU-Kühler" alias Verdampfer transportiert, da darf es sich wieder entspannen, nimmt dabei große Mengen Wärme auf und kehrt als Gas zum Kompressor zurück. Den Verdampfer abzunehmen öffnet den Kreislauf und macht eine aufwändige Neubefüllung, ggf. Abstimmung nötig. Ein Anschluss von Wasserkühlungskomponenten an seiner Stelle ist unmöglich.
Was ich vorgeschlagen habe, ist: Du nimmst den Verdampfer so wie er ist - als eiskalte Oberfläche an der zufällig eine zu gängigen CPU-Sockeln kompatible Halterung hängt. Auf seine Unterseite setzt du einen handelsüblichen CPU-Wasserkühler, der zufällig eine Halterung mit gleichen Maßen haben wird, d.h. du brauchst einfach nur vier Schrauben passender Länge (und ein bißchen Wärmeleitpaste), um beide zu verbinden. Jetzt hast du einen einfachen, kompakten, intern verbaubaren Chiller. An den hängst du ganz normal deinen angedachten Sub-Zero "Wasser"kreislauf, der die Verbindung zur Peltierrückseite herstellt.


----------



## Chalkor (10. November 2011)

*AW: Flüssigkeitskühlung um/unter Gefrierpunkt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich vorgeschlagen habe, ist: Du nimmst den Verdampfer so wie er ist - als eiskalte Oberfläche an der zufällig eine zu gängigen CPU-Sockeln kompatible Halterung hängt. Auf seine Unterseite setzt du einen handelsüblichen CPU-Wasserkühler, der zufällig eine Halterung mit gleichen Maßen haben wird, d.h. du brauchst einfach nur vier Schrauben passender Länge (und ein bißchen Wärmeleitpaste), um beide zu verbinden. Jetzt hast du einen einfachen, kompakten, intern verbaubaren Chiller. An den hängst du ganz normal deinen angedachten Sub-Zero "Wasser"kreislauf, der die Verbindung zur Peltierrückseite herstellt.


 
Hm, da hatte ich einen Denkfehler. So macht das Sinn. Bleibt die Frage der Wärmeleitung, aber da schau ich mal, danke.


----------

